# Not Everyone from Texas has a horse...



## 88Keyz2Life (Jul 19, 2019)

Hello from Houston, TX. day job engineer at SoundTechs, part time recording Engineer, Producer, songwriter and sometimes gets to be a musician. Main instruments; piano, organ and synths. I was doing some research on Virtual Instrument Libraries, long story shorten, I followed Guy Rowland here.


----------



## CGR (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi from Melbourne Australia, and welcome. Big fans of your fellow Texan Lyle Lovett in our household, and his pianist Matt Rollings is a major influence and inspiration for me. Looking forward to hearing some of your music.


----------



## Zero&One (Jul 19, 2019)

... but do you have a horse?


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 19, 2019)

welcome


----------



## Brian2112 (Jul 20, 2019)

Welcome! From Houston myself (Bellaire). Live in Corpus now. No horse here, just a Camry


----------

